

Keyhotee - Take back control of your digital life - s1gh
http://invictus.io/keyhotee.php

======
tekacs
'Keyhotee - move everything into this platform that we created, with
absolutely no technical details provided.'

> connects you directly to the person you are addressing ... > without
> revealing the relationship or contents to anyone.

So... directly connect to the other host, whilst apparently not revealing the
relationship between the two of you?

Posts like this (from the link at the bottom of the page) are also not
promising:

[https://bitsharestalk.org/index.php?topic=1962.msg22546#msg2...](https://bitsharestalk.org/index.php?topic=1962.msg22546#msg22546)

------
dewey
I find it weird that a company providing a security/privacy tool isn't even
using https on the website and providing a checksum for the binary.

------
deepblueocean
People keep telling me that research I'm doing with some friends overlaps with
what these people are proposing, so I've spent a little time trying to figure
out what they do and how they do it from their website. I haven't yet played
with their client or anything like that.

I really can't see any substance here. The name is also sort of darkly
humorous: they've clearly poured a lot of effort into (at least marketing)
what they're doing, but have yet to realize that they're just tilting at
windmills.

------
mratzloff
The OP's username pretty much reflects my reaction to this website.

Here's a question asking for a white paper:
[https://bitsharestalk.org/index.php?topic=979.0](https://bitsharestalk.org/index.php?topic=979.0)

It links to a video:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3pZaTdEtK-8](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3pZaTdEtK-8)

There's a lot of hand waving.

Not to mention that I wasn't aware Amazon, eBay, FedEx, et al accepted Bitcoin
and integrated with the Keyhotee network...

------
robertskmiles
Looks like a very promising concept, at least from a technical perspective. I
don't rate its chances of success all that highly, since it needs a lot of
buy-in before it gets enough network effects, but it's nice to see someone
genuinely trying to find workable solutions to what we can no longer deny are
serious privacy and security problems with the current setup.

Something I'm not clear on is the licencing of the code. Is it open-source?
For trust reasons I'd want to be able to read it.

------
lovemenot
Windows download page not found
[http://www.invictus.dev/bin/keyhotee_0.5.0.zip](http://www.invictus.dev/bin/keyhotee_0.5.0.zip)

edit: OK, some of the download links are broken. This one works:
[http://invictus.io/bin/keyhotee_0.5.0.zip](http://invictus.io/bin/keyhotee_0.5.0.zip)

~~~
hobo_mark
.dev? is that a real thing already?

~~~
rcsorensen
It's a common convention for running domains locally. You can set up a stub
resolver and point *.dev to loopback.

Most commonly found in the wild through [http://pow.cx/](http://pow.cx/)

------
r3v1
Finally! I have always wanted to connect all my social media accounts to one
freaking server, which is 100% hacker-proof ! How are they doing this?
Probably some IT-ish complicated encryption algorithm! (Just like the Titanic)
Isn't this a cliche?

------
apple314159
Looks like the source is here:
[https://github.com/InvictusInnovations/keyhotee](https://github.com/InvictusInnovations/keyhotee)

------
jobeirne
Windows only -- really? It's 2013. If you're trying to get traction with a
highly technical identity platform, windows probably shouldn't be your top
pick.

~~~
MacsHeadroom
s/3/4

------
bigd
I'll never figure out how it is possible that periodically, someone tries to
convince us that putting all the eggs in the same basket has become a good
idea.

------
cahitonur
So I will connect to Facebook without a password and that will prevent ID
thieves to impersonate me?

------
hboon
The download button says Windows, but the screenshot has a distinctive Aqua
(OS X) look.

------
brianstorms
Shouldn't it be Keehotay?

------
infocollector
If you were interested in this news, perhaps this might interest you as well -
[http://bit.ly/blibonline](http://bit.ly/blibonline)

